# Cookies with long shelf life



## jenl13

As of today my little sister (who I am very close with) left for a four year stint to go study in Australia. Since she will be spending the holidays on her own so far from friends and family, I wanted to see if anyone here could recommend some cookie recipes that can survive being shipped about two weeks and still arrive intact. Does anyone have any tried-and-true gems they'd be willing to share?

I've heard shortbread travels well and has a long shelf life, but I've never made it, so any advice, recommendations or recipes on that score would be appreciated as well. I want to do everything I can to send a little bit of home her way over the holidays (and planning it all is helping distract me from how much I already miss her, which helps a bit  ). 

I searched for other posts on this topic, but was very surprised to not turn anything up. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!
jen


----------



## w.debord

Shortbreads, biscotti/mandelbrat and rugelah hold well. So do meringue cookies (although not in a humid climate).


----------



## isa

Cookies my favourite!

I hope I'm not too late. I could go on forever listing cookies but I'll refrain myself. I just hope the list wil inspire you.

*Spices Cookies*

Cinnamon Coins
Gingerbread
Ginger Crinkles
Dutch Cookies
Hermits
Moravian Spice Crisps
Pfeffernusse
Snickerdoodles
Speculaas
Springerle (Anise Cookies)

*Nuts Cookies*

Lebkuchen
Linzer Cookies
Maple Nut Bars
Mexican Wedding Cakes
Melting Moments
Peanut Butter Cookies
Peanut Butter Fudge Cookies

*Chocolate Cookies*

Chocolate Chips Cookies (and all its variations)
Chocolate Thumprints
Crackled Chocolate Cookies
Peppermint Chocolate Cookies
White Chocolate Chips Cookies

*Other Cookies & Confections*

Biscotti (all kinds)
Fruits Filled Cookies
Fruitcakes
Maple Cookies
Meringues
Molasses Cookies
Oatmeal Raisin Cookies
Icebox Cookies (all kinds)
Shortbread
Spritz Butter Cookies
Stained Glass Cookies
Sugar Cookies


----------



## suzanne

Isa covered the list of cookies so well! The only thing I want to add is: when you pack them to send, use REAL popcorn (popped  ) to fill in the spaces so they don't bang around. Much better ecologically than the plastic stuff (and edible, too!).


----------



## panini

macaroons, russian rocks, ship well


----------



## isa

I just have to ask, what are Russian Rocks?


----------



## panini

Isa,
I have no idea where these originated or why they are called russian rocks. I'm sure they go by many other names too.
Here in the south we marinate dates,raisins,pecans in a good bourbon. Then the regular creaming butter and sugar,flour, etc.
Spooned onto sheet and baked. The dates and raiain gives moisture and a longer shelf life.


----------



## bukavugirl

This is what I discovered:

THE best:

chocolate chip meltaways--on the internet--have a 3 week shelf life.   Even my son who doesn't like

cookies loved them.  If you make them  cut back the cornstarch by 1/4 cup and put that to the powdered

sugar.   The macaroons were a failure.  Most recipes say eat with 1 -2 days.  I agree.  For shipping-

googled that and basically wrap 2 together in plastic, then put in shredded paper or popcorn.

Oatmeal cookies have a long shelf life, some German ones like Lebkuchen, (spelling?) and cookies

that have fruit in them  (cranberry, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## chefedb

Freeze them and take out as needed. Ave. life 6 monthes.


----------



## jayco

In my opinion you just can't go wrong with Biscotti. It's very design is for longevity, it ships well and tastes great. It's not difficult to make and you can flavor it almost anyway you like. You can also throw in nuts, dried fruit, etc. There are many, many recipes.


----------

